# ISTANBUL | Central Bank of the Republic of Turkey (CBRT) | 352m | 1155ft | 59 fl | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Central Bank of the Republic of Turkey (CBRT)*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 55 fl
*ARCHITECT:* HPP international


----------



## ericmacm (Sep 20, 2015)

Wow, that looks fantastic. Istanbul (and Turkey in general) has been on fire lately with good tower designs. Would kill for something like that in Toronto.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

250m with spire ?


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

very cool design.


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

Looks nice. But exterior lot like the destroyed New York WTC twin towers. Turks have a rich architectural history. Why not incorporate some of that local elements for your central bank design?


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=844#gallery-1-1


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

İstanbul Ümraniye Ataşehir Finans Merkezi


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

The tower is 310 meters tall "as a building structure" (and 360 meters tall "with antenna towers"). The information is from the web site of the Limak construction company, building the tower.






Domestic Projects in Progress







www.limak.com.tr




“... The Central Bank building located in the İstanbul International Finance Center, which will make great contributions for the economic strengthening of our country and increase its competitive power; *it will be the tallest building in Europe when it is completed with a height of 360 meters with antenna towers and 310 meters as a building structure*...”


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

I really do not understand why the developers of such projects always claim to have the tallest, although this is not true.
Lakhta Center in St. Petersburg is the tallest skyscraper in Europe followed by Federation Tower in Moscow.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

KlausDiggy said:


> I really do not understand why the developers of such projects always claim to have the tallest, although this is not true.
> Lakhta Center in St. Petersburg is the tallest skyscraper in Europe followed by Federation Tower in Moscow.


Perhaps Turkey considers themselves European, but they think Russia is not?


----------



## 2mchris (Jun 18, 2016)

And if I look right it will be at the asian part of Istanbul - East of Bosporus... so not at all Europe


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Türkiye Cumhuriyet Merkez Bankası | ATAŞEHİR | 59fl |...


O dıldo da neyin nesi öyle?




www.skyscrapercity.com





by *TayfunVural*
*https://www.instagram.com/explore/locations/362830389/istanbul-uluslararas-finans-merkezi/ 

320 m and U/C








*


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

beautiful design


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

pointy. Any word on a floor count?


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Hudson11 said:


> pointy. Any word on a floor count?


No information on the exact floor count has been reported yet, but judging from the most recent renderings it is at least 60 floors until the final dome with antenna begins.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Login • Instagram


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

what is the height without spire?


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

At the center.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

At the center.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

The earlier photograph and video (from December of last year) showing cementing of the foundation plate of the skyscraper, to be the tallest in Turkey.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm just impressed how big this construction site is. This wil be a nice cluster of towers.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

At the center.









Rising above ground.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Didn't realize Istanbul was becoming such a skyscraper city, this project is huge!


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

What happened to the x-men tower? That looked better IMO. Too bad


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i prefer the new design a lot more.


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

TayfunVural said:


> At the center.
> View attachment 1359903
> 
> View attachment 1359910


What a nice picture, it's a chinese-scale project!


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

The previous design by German architectural firm, HPP Architekten GmbH.









The current design by Turkish architectural firm, Vizzion Mimarlik (Vizzion Architects).


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The old design is more elegant and refined, the new one seems a bit gaudy but much more interesting. So, I will have to say I am glad this design is getting built, even though I like the other design better.


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

It reminds me of this project in Lanzhou. I love this kind of design, the low rise part of the new rendering also looks much better than the older one


----------



## gm2263 (Sep 11, 2002)

Funny how this escaped my radar. Turkey's Empire State building, a perfect balance between bulkiness and height. Probably among the top 5 skyscrapers ever built in Turkey. IMO Istanbul can handle one or two above the 350m mark one also exceeding 400m. Excellent.


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

I love this design, I really miss good quality Empire state's style buildings.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am also disappointed, the previous design was better 😭

by the way, Turkey should also have some barrel shape building beside square shape buildings


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Zaz965 said:


> I am also disappointed, the previous design was better 😭
> 
> *by the way, Turkey should also have some barrel shape building beside square shape buildings*


We do have barrel shaped buildings as well  Here is one, "Elite World Hotel Istanbul Europe", 27 floors. You can not get more barrel shaped than this


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

From April,













Emlak Konut


Emlak Konut GYO




www.emlakkonut.com.tr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

A wider view of the cluster








city scape by CIGDEM AYYILDIZ on 500px.com


----------



## sali_haci (Oct 3, 2009)

Really can’t decide which design looks better but the second one looks a bit more iconic for sure because of the Chrysler and Empire State vibe it has. Let’s hope that they build a good quality building.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Seen at the center. Photograph from last month. Source Emlak Konut


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Seen U/C at the center. Hybrid concrete and steel structure. New photographs from this past month of June. Source Emlak Konut


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

New district going up all at once. Wow


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Seen U/C at the center-right. Approximately 14 above-ground floors already built. Hybrid concrete and steel structure. New photographs from this past month of July. Source Emlak Konut








At the center.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

this is going to be such a cool cluster.


----------



## gm2263 (Sep 11, 2002)

Excellent work there, Nice cluster.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

New photographs from this past month of August. Source Emlak Konut 

Seen U/C at the center.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Found this nice rendering of the entire CBD
















伊斯坦布尔金融中心助力土耳其跻身10大经济体-美通社PR-Newswire


* 金融中心将土耳其金融服务业和国际投资者汇聚在伊斯坦布尔中心，并致力于成为世界最大的金融中心之一 * 赞助本周末的一级方程式土耳其大奖赛，作为全球营销战略的一部分 伊斯坦布尔2021年10月......




www.prnasia.com


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

U/C at the center-left.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)




----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Construction status from yesterday. Second from right.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

From this past month of November. Seen at the center-right with the blue and white construction cranes.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Wow this thing is going up fast!


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Come and check out my Sketchup model of the CBRT word salad tower!





Central Bank of the Republic of Turkey | 3D Warehouse


The Central Bank of the Republic of Turkey is a 352 m/1,155 ft tall skyscraper under construction in Istanbul, Turkey. The 55 floor tower began construction in 2020 and upon its completion, will become the tallest building in Turkey, surpassing the 300 m / 984 ft tall Metropol Tower along with...




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

From this past month of December. Seen at the center with the blue and white construction cranes. Source.


----------



## Kerim91 (May 4, 2021)

Shame it's not on the European side... Would fill the gap between Levent and Maslak... Most people will not see this construction because it's ok the Asian side .. Levent has sooo many empty places (((


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Kerim91 said:


> Shame it's not on the European side... Would fill the gap between Levent and Maslak... Most people will not see this construction because it's ok the Asian side .. Levent has sooo many empty places (((


No, it’s on the European side


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Nope,
Ataşehir is on the Asian (Anatolian) side.

Bonus: We usually call European side as European, alternative is Rumelia.
And we usually call Asian side as Anatolian, alternative is Asian.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

In the back, on the left. Source


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On the left. Source


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

From this past month of January. The first, and so far the only, supertall of Istanbul is rising fast. Source.

Seen at the center with the blue and white construction cranes.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Source.


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_0122 by Berke*, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

The scale of the construction works is very impressive.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

a new cbd in Istanbul


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Emlak Konut


Emlak Konut GYO




emlakkonut.com.tr


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Source.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Source.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

istanbul is boosting


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Seen on the far left. Source.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

An HD Rendering of the entire complex:
















How financial inclusion can be improved by new technologies


A fair and equitable society relies on financial inclusion. Here's how new technologies and Islamic finance can help improve access to financial products.




www.weforum.org


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

on google map


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

still on google map


----------



## el_coche (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

el_coche said:


>


can anyone take a screen shot？I can't use YouTube in china 😂


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

May 19
















İstanbul Finans Merkezi açılıyor


İki yıldan beri üzerinde çalışılan İstanbul Finans Merkezi Temel Yasası’yla ilgili çalışmalar tamamlandı. Teklifin en geç haziran ayına kadar mecliste olması...




www.cnnturk.com


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

İstanbul Finans Merkezi Temel Yasası'nda sona gelindi! - 19-05-2022


2 seneden beri çalışmaları sürdürülen İstanbul Finans Merkezi Temel Yasası’yla ilgili çalışmalarda sona gelindi. Teklifin en geç bu Hazirana kadar Mecliste




emlakkulisi.com


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

kenamour said:


> can anyone take a screen shot？I can't use YouTube in china 😂


Here you go!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

kenamour said:


> can anyone take a screen shot？I can't use YouTube in china 😂


but, fortunately, skyscrapercity is liberated in china


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Zaz965 said:


> but, fortunately, skyscrapercity is liberated in china


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Seen at center-left. Source.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

awesome development


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

a new cbd is build in Istanbul


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Seen in the background, at the center-left. Source.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Construction photographs from this past month of July 2022. Source.









































































Below photograph was taken by *offline* (at Türkiye Cumhuriyet Merkez Bankası | ATAŞEHİR | 55fl |... )


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

TayfunVural said:


> Construction photographs from this past month of July 2022. Source.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


almost top out


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Holy-Moly! This thing rose fast!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

10 times the speed of the one bloor toronto 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Zaz965 said:


> 10 times the speed of the one bloor toronto 😁 😁 😁


and 16 times the speed of every Shenyang Skyscraper


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 11 by tuncaytopdemir


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Construction photographs from this past month of August 2022. Source.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@TayfunVural, thanks for posting. please, post photos for other threads about Istanbul and Ankara


----------



## dansokvi (6 mo ago)

cool, the city is gradually turning into the city of the future


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@TayfunVural, will it have observation deck?


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Zaz965 said:


> @TayfunVural, will it have observation deck?


Addressing your above question, kindly note that the Central Bank supertall will not, to the best of my knowledge and understanding, have an observation deck that will be open to public.

However, there is another, recently completed, supertall structure in Istanbul, the 369-meters tall "Çamlıca Tower" which has two observation decks and two restaurants, all open to the public - the 1st observation deck at the height of 148,50m, the 2nd observation deck at the height of 153,00m, the 1st restaurant at the height of 175,50m and the 2nd restaurant at the height of 180,00m.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

TayfunVural said:


> Addressing your above question, kindly note that the Central Bank supertall will not, to the best of my knowledge and understanding, have an observation deck that will be open to public.
> 
> However, there is another, recently completed, supertall structure in Istanbul, the 369-meters tall "Çamlıca Tower" which has two observation decks and two restaurants, all open to the public - the 1st observation deck at the height of 148,50m, the 2nd observation deck at the height of 153,00m, the 1st restaurant at the height of 175,50m and the 2nd restaurant at the height of 180,00m.
> View attachment 3892895
> ...


Really? I was expecting something to be in that atrium structure at the top?


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Really? I was expecting something to be in that atrium structure at the top?


The subject structure, to the best of my knowledge and understanding, is not going to be the atrium structure per se, but rather the large technical enclosure housing the base of the tall antenna topping the overall building.

Having said that, however, I do not exclude the possibility of some sort of private observation deck or lounge area being made available to the Central Bank Headquarters employees at the lower levels of the technical base of the antenna; it will not, however, be open to the public.

One can see the first visible elements of the antenna beginning to appear out of the top of the steel assembly enclosure. Source. 









The antenna will be rather tall while rising out of its enclosure.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

what resemblance with one worldwide plaza new york  










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Worldwide_Plaza


----------



## himest (3 mo ago)

İm waiting for the finish


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Steel beam assembly activities continuing on the rooftop of the supertall. Source.









Emrah Demir on Instagram: "🇹🇷Türkiyenin en yüksek binasını nasıl yapıyoruz? 😎💪🏗➡⬆⬅ #kulevinç #kulevinçoperatörü #luffing #towercrane #crane #zoomlion #liebherr #vinç #inşaat #keşfet #reels #instagram #instagood #instaworld #instawiev #istanbul #türkiye #atasehir #ümraniye"


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

It is amazing that a public building is so tall. That does not even happen in the US. Usually only private developers build supertalls.


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Emlak Konut


Emlak Konut GYO




www.emlakkonut.com.tr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Spire time!


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Construction status photographs from this past month of September 2022. Source.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

What is the roof height of this building?


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

should be 320 meters.


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

TayfunVural said:


> Construction status photographs from this past month of September 2022. Source.


almost top out！


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

View from the ground on 27 September 2022. Source.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I think Istanbul is getting shanghainezed lately


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Inching ever closer to being topped out. Source.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

As of today, 18 November 2022. Source.


----------



## MalachaiAC (Oct 21, 2021)

This is going to be the tallest in Turkey right?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

How tall is this at present?


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Might be 310, bu I'm not sure.



MalachaiAC said:


> This is going to be the tallest in Turkey right?


Yes, second is Metropol and third one is Skyland.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Edil Arda, my dream: a 400-meter building in Turkey


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Actually first version of Metropol was something like that,


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Is anything higher than this being contemplated ?


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Nope, maybe in İzmir in the future.

Highlife,
















IZMIR | Highlife Tower | 375m | 1230ft | 85 fl | Pro


Location : Izmir ( third biggest city of Turkey on the agean coast ) Height : 358 m Floors : 75 Construction finish : 2018 by Folkart Group Not a final design Avrupa’nın en yüksek binası İzmir’e yapılacak İZMİR birkaç yıla kadar yepyeni bir sembolle kendinden söz ettirmeye başlayacak...




www.skyscrapercity.com





İkon,
















Basmane Çukuru | KONAK | Pro


Ya bu proje ne oldu??? 154 m 35 Emporis de u/c yaziyor




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Kynareth (Sep 16, 2010)

It is the same central bank responsible for the high inflation?
Will banks need so many people in the future to warrant such a skyscraper? I think they will use AIs which are going to replace lots of humans who are now doing bank jobs so less space will be needed.


----------

